# Upload interrupted file resume with php



## vpgodara (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi,

I want to upload file during transfer it interrupt then how to resume with php anyone have solution of this problem.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I am not sure that I understand what you are saying. Let me see if I understand, you want a file. Then you want to transfer that file via upload to a server. During that upload you want to interrupt the upload, then resume the upload? 

Then there is this thing about php which I am not sure I understand what role that plays? Can you give us some more detail so we know where we are going?

Cheers!


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

PHP typically has an upload limit set - 2MB I think. Even then, I'm not sure how big the files you're talking about, it may not even be that big of a problem to just re-upload.

Your best bet with PHP is utilizing it's FTP functionality...namely, "ftp_nb_put" with the FTP_AUTORESUME constant. It's a tough piece of code to write...which is why you'll have to weigh whether or not writing it is worth the hassle if people are only uploading <2MB or something.


----------

